# SoulCalibur VI trailer showcases new and returning characters



## SANIC (Jan 25, 2018)

Fighting games turn me on.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 25, 2018)

WOW THIS GAME LOOKS AMAZING


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jan 25, 2018)

Noctis should have been in this game instead of Tekken 7


----------



## Reploid (Jan 25, 2018)

Where's Siegfried?
Yes Nightmare and no Siegfried? It's SCII's BS all over again


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 25, 2018)

Reploid said:


> Where's Siegfried?
> Yes Nightmare and no Siegfried? It's SCII's BS all over again


It's just a trailer, we're going to have more info. And IIRC, Nightmare is now  some kind of remnant created by Soul Edge to be its embodiment (it takes this form because Siegfried was the 'true vessel')  instead of being a corrupted Siegfried. 

Anyway, looking forward to this, I just hope that there is a character creation mode, and this time with original fighting styles and weapons, and a good adventure mode. Last SC I played was the fourth and I was super disappointed...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm guessing this game is a prequel or happens very early in the timeline because all the old cast is there and everyone looks pretty young.


----------



## Reploid (Jan 25, 2018)

Ritsuki said:


> It's just a trailer, we're going to have more info.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to this, I just hope that there is a character creation mode, and this time with original fighting styles and weapons, and a good adventure mode. Last SC I played was the fourth and I was super disappointed...


yeah, that was kewl. Unlike Tekken where you can only customize premade chars. I think that was missed opportunity. Also storymode should not be super bobtailed again.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sakitoshi said:


> I'm guessing this game is a prequel or happens very early in the timeline because all the old cast is there and everyone looks pretty young.


Isn't that reboot of sorts?


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 25, 2018)

Alright get ready to crucify me for saying this but it looks like they took the bad parts of SCV (too much shounen anime bullshit) and mixed it with the bad parts of SFV (too much focus on special effects) while keeping some similar aspects of gameplay from the previous games intact. I'm sure it'll play fine, but it isn't very pretty to look at imo. Hopefully I can turn those obnoxious special effects down or even off, because right now they're turning *me* off.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 25, 2018)

Reploid said:


> Isn't that reboot of sorts?


mmm... I dont think so.
a reboot would have a non-numbered title, unless soulcalibur VI is only a working title.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> Alright get ready to crucify me for saying this but it looks like they took the bad parts of SCV (too much shounen anime bullshit) and mixed it with the bad parts of SFV (too much focus on special effects) while keeping some similar aspects of gameplay from the previous games intact. I'm sure it'll play fine, but it isn't very pretty to look at imo. Hopefully I can turn those obnoxious special effects down or even off, because right now they're turning *me* off.


I agree. I hope they learned something from SCV though. That game was just... No...


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 25, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I agree. I hope they learned something from SCV though. That game was just... No...


See I actually liked SCV, Patrokolas was fun to play, it's just that they removed fan favorite characters and replaced them with weird shit that wouldn't appeal to characters of a similar skill level -- IE Amy being replaced with Viola. I never particularly liked either character but I will stand by the fact that replacing a character of one skill level with one that's significantly harder to use was a pretty fucking dumb move.

Pat's playstyle was super fun though so I hope he at least comes back for CAS.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2018)

1:32 notice the boobsfx


----------



## Magnus87 (Jan 25, 2018)

No Link, No party!


----------



## Thelonewolf88 (Jan 25, 2018)

They should have done a remake of Soul Edge. Miss the old days of 1996/7 using Li Long.


----------



## whateverg1012 (Jan 25, 2018)

Kilik is back, getting this for sure


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 25, 2018)

Looking pretty good.
Still trash if it doesn't have Talim tho.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 25, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> See I actually liked SCV, Patrokolas was fun to play, it's just that they removed fan favorite characters and replaced them with weird shit that wouldn't appeal to characters of a similar skill level -- IE Amy being replaced with Viola. I never particularly liked either character but I will stand by the fact that replacing a character of one skill level with one that's significantly harder to use was a pretty fucking dumb move.
> 
> Pat's playstyle was super fun though so I hope he at least comes back for CAS.


I think they wanted to revamp the whole play style of all characters and the best way was changing the whole roster with descendants/disciples of the original ones.
for example, Pyrrha plays like a mix of Sophitia and Cassandra but is still different enough that you need to learn her as a new character rather than adapt your old tricks. same for Natsu, Leixia and Xiba.
Patroklos seemed to be the only character that was completely created around the new system and felt great.
but I'm no soulcalibur expert, just how I felt while playing.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 25, 2018)

i really hope they stay far away from any more gimmicky character creation/attribute/stat stuff.
SC2's variable weapons were about as far as i'm willing to go


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 25, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> i really hope they stay far away from any more gimmicky character creation/attribute/stat stuff.
> SC2's variable weapons were about as far as i'm willing to go


weapon change has been there since the first game in the franchise, soul edge.
but I agree that character creation is unnecessary in a fighting game and always carry problems.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I agree. I hope they learned something from *SCV *though. That game was just... No...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Excuse me, sir.


----------



## Ahmiyo (Jan 25, 2018)

Xianghua is back, feels good


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 25, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> weapon change has been there since the first game in the franchise, soul edge.
> but I agree that character creation is unnecessary in a fighting game and always carry problems.


The creation is fine, it's the weird stat stuff that SC4 did that I didn't particularly enjoy, because it has what I call the "WoW effect" where you'll have to choose either between having actually viable stats, or looking aesthetically pleasing, you very rarely had a combination of both.

That said, the stats in SC4 were purely optional and had a mode dedicated to them and it was exclusive to that mode and the weird tower thing. I'd be okay with that coming back so long as there's a normal-tower mode that doesn't rely on the stats. Character creation is one of the biggest selling points in games like Soul Calibur for me and I love having it.


----------



## lordelan (Jan 25, 2018)

Omg pls give us a Switch version with Link! *.*


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 25, 2018)

I demand Ivy. Her sword/chain weapon is awesome. Sometimes I play as stick guy too. Not enough to know his name though.


----------



## Rizzorules (Jan 25, 2018)

Soul calibur is the first game i ever played on a home console. I will definitely buy it


----------



## Beerus (Jan 25, 2018)

Nightmare is Best 
hope they bring back yoda and link  also we need volvo


----------



## TomboyGamerXL (Jan 26, 2018)

*Patiently waiting for Yun-Seong and Talim*


----------



## unvaluablespace (Jan 26, 2018)

Not trying to talk shit on the graphics here, most fighting games look pretty good, but.....

the general consensus is that Racing games can look super realistic and detailed because there isn't much other than the cars and tracks to render. 

Why aren't fighting games more realistic with their small arenas and fighting stages?


----------



## jDSX (Jan 29, 2018)

SANIC said:


> Fighting games turn me on.



Lowt3iergod is that you?


----------

